# My Delphi BoomBox volume control is stiff



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I was just wondering if it was just mine or are the rest of them like that? Mine is really stiff to turn!!.........


----------



## BuggyBoyWA (May 15, 2002)

So far, everyone that has gotten it has said the same thing..

They also say it loosens up with more use.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanx Justin, thats good to hear, I thought for sure it might be a defective BoomBox.


----------



## George_F (Dec 25, 2002)

John, until I seen this I thought mine was bad, apparently there all like this. :shrug:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mine is stiff too, but I am very happy with the boombox.


----------



## gawise (Nov 2, 2002)

Actually, they're selling a Delphi boom box heating pad for $9.99 and a $1.00 activiation fee...

Seems to loosen the thing up!! 

Greg in Baltimore


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Mine is stiff too.


----------

